# Anyone trade their C5 Corvette for a Goat



## C5ORGTO (Dec 30, 2004)

I was wondering if anyone has had a C5 Vette and traded in on a Goat. Do you regret it? I've had my 1998 Vette 6-speed for 3 years now, and I really like the GTO. Haven't driven one to compare yet though.


----------



## idareu (Nov 20, 2004)

I did not have a C5 vette, but I did have a 2003 Svt Cobra vert.

I do not miss the cobra at all, even though it was a faster car. The 04 Gto suits my needs much better. The fit and finish is in another league.


----------



## MidLifeinMI (Sep 27, 2004)

Turned in my '02 C5 MN6 (early lease turn-in) on my current '04 Goat (also M6) in Oct., and have put almost 5K miles on the GTO since. There are times when I miss the vette (e.g., looking back at it in a parking lot), but most times, I'm glad I made the switch. My short lists of pros & cons regarding the switch:

Pro:
- Driving this baby year-round, not just in the summer. Stock tires, while not great in the snow, are a world better than a vette could ever hope to be.
- Exhaust note is better than a stock vette's (I had Stingers on the vette, and that made up for it).
- Seats are more comfy and better leather than the vette's.
- Interior quality WAY better than the vette's.
- Stereo better than the Blose in the vette.
- Back seat when needed.
- Near-vette acceleration.
- STEALTH :cool 

Con:
- Stealth  
- While handling is pretty good, it's no vette - the vette handled like it was on rails.
- Actually more interior amenities on the vette (dual-zone HVAC, memory seats, better DIC, tire pressure monitors).
- No active handling (made me feel like a better driver than I actually was in the vette).
- Less luggage room than the vette.
- No removable top.

The last advantage of the GTO vs. Vette is the fact that I'm paying less $$ per month to BUY the goat than I was paying to LEASE the vette. I will eventually get myself back into a vette as a summer driver, but I don't miss having to jockey 3 cars around at home for the time being. 

Hope this helps a little with your decision - pros & cons to both, but both excellent cars in their own ways. :cheers


----------



## jerhofer (Oct 16, 2004)

MidLifeinMI said:


> Turned in my '02 C5 MN6 (early lease turn-in) on my current '04 Goat (also M6) in Oct., and have put almost 5K miles on the GTO since. There are times when I miss the vette (e.g., looking back at it in a parking lot), but most times, I'm glad I made the switch. My short lists of pros & cons regarding the switch:
> 
> Pro:
> - Driving this baby year-round, not just in the summer. Stock tires, while not great in the snow, are a world better than a vette could ever hope to be.
> ...


I sold my 2002 Z06 not long before getting the GTO and I previously had a '99 C5, and I agree with MidlifeinMI's evaluation. 

I would add that the GTO could use better brakes. Also, you do notice the extra weight as you give up some agility. 

On the plus side, it is a fantastic cruiser with extremely comfortable seats and a quiet ride. Very stable.

Overall, I am really enjoying the car, especially considering what I paid for it.


----------



## cuspid (Dec 8, 2004)

Not my 405 hp z06 however got my son into his 
GTO at $15100 off msrp. I just love to cut deals.


----------



## jeffthunbird (Dec 30, 2004)

How did you get that much off MSRP?
I have an '04 CE C5 vert and am thinking about a GTO. 
I would do everything in my power to keep the vette but my wife may force a decision between the two *(cars, not her).* Oops. 

How did cuspid get so much $ off? Is that true?


----------



## Tom (Nov 1, 2004)

jeffthunbird said:


> How did you get that much off MSRP?
> I have an '04 CE C5 vert and am thinking about a GTO.
> I would do everything in my power to keep the vette but my wife may force a decision between the two.


decision between her and the vette? I lay odds on the vette staying.


----------



## TulsaGTO (Oct 3, 2004)

MidLifeinMI said:


> Turned in my '02 C5 MN6 (early lease turn-in) on my current '04 Goat (also M6) in Oct., and have put almost 5K miles on the GTO since. There are times when I miss the vette (e.g., looking back at it in a parking lot), but most times, I'm glad I made the switch. My short lists of pros & cons regarding the switch:
> 
> Pro:
> - Driving this baby year-round, not just in the summer. Stock tires, while not great in the snow, are a world better than a vette could ever hope to be.
> ...


As the owner of a 00 Vet and an 04 GTO, I could not have said that better myself. :cheers


----------



## C5ORGTO (Dec 30, 2004)

Thanks guys, that helps. I will have to see if I can lower my payment, and get a GTO.


----------



## WS6Vert (Dec 9, 2004)

MidLifeinMI said:


> Turned in my '02 C5 MN6 (early lease turn-in) on my current '04 Goat (also M6) in Oct., and have put almost 5K miles on the GTO since. There are times when I miss the vette (e.g., looking back at it in a parking lot), but most times, I'm glad I made the switch. My short lists of pros & cons regarding the switch:
> 
> Pro:
> - Driving this baby year-round, not just in the summer. Stock tires, while not great in the snow, are a world better than a vette could ever hope to be.
> ...


Just wondering what was the change in your insurance rates?


----------



## WS6Vert (Dec 9, 2004)

jeffthunbird said:


> How did you get that much off MSRP?
> I have an '04 CE C5 vert and am thinking about a GTO.
> I would do everything in my power to keep the vette but my wife may force a decision between the two *(cars, not her).* Oops.
> 
> How did cuspid get so much $ off? Is that true?


I doubt it's true. Maybe it was aused one!


----------



## MidLifeinMI (Sep 27, 2004)

WS6Vert said:


> Just wondering what was the change in your insurance rates?


Actually went up a little from the vette, only because I didn't have the vette listed as a daily driver. The vette was actually pretty reasonable.


----------



## SHARPETX (Aug 17, 2004)

TulsaGTO said:


> As the owner of a 00 Vet and an 04 GTO, I could not have said that better myself. :cheers


 :agree 
Sold an 03 Z06, had an 03 Coupe, and 01 Coupe and an 00 Vert before that. Everything said above sums it up! But....I am planning on having a C6 when my 23 month Smart Buy is done


----------



## GTO-TO-GO (Oct 15, 2004)

I am still waiting for prices to bottom out on the 2004 GTO's in my area. Bay area in California still has alot of 04's to pick from. Did a GM search of the area and came up with 25 or so(50 mile radius) still on the lots.

I think(hope) GM will send the west coast the 5500 rebate the everyone else has. 

Time will tell.

GTO-TO-GO


----------



## HummelS (Dec 22, 2004)

We turned in my wife's (leased) 2001 Z06 in October, and had her new Cosmos Purple GTO 6-sp delivered to our new house in KS yesterday. Have not had a chance to drive it yet, but will be out there next weekend. Gotta love the current rebates & discounts!


----------

